# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  ep kiểu trong java

## duonglongtrong

cho mình hỏi xem: nếu ta muốn ép kiểu int,long,float,double thành kiểu string thì làm ngu thế nà[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]o?

----------

